# Another ridiculous rafting movie



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

There is a new rafting movie called Canyonlands that strains the bounds of credulity .If you enjoy picking apart films for mistakes you find in their depictions of your interests,in this case rafting,this one is for you.

A guide who was supposed to run Westwater is instead reassigned to guide 5 contest winning millenials down the 'Canyonlands' section.Apparently, she had a custy that ended up in a wheelchair the last time she guided it,though as far as I could tell it was all flatwater.No,there isn't the usual blundering into dangerous rapids or a waterfall.Their troubles are mostly on land with a crazed miner /ghost? and the personality quirks of the custies ( a self absorbed social media influencer,an MMA wannabe,a dude from Denver in the weed business , a lesbian rock climber,and a character whose only attribute seems to be that he is a wimp) and guide.The movie in general is horrible.So bad in fact that it may become a cult classic.

The rafting parts that were really dumb include, personal introductions of the absurd cast of characters instead of a safety talk,it is an overnight but the on water shots show no gear or cooler or groover on the single raft,at camp they showed only one small tent for 6 people,the raft boss tells them ,upon departure,to camp away from the river by some mines to avoid mosquitos,and the guide tells the customers to go to the bathroom over by the mines,conveniently putting them in contact with the psycho miner and some native American poltergeists.

I don't usually watch this kind of crap,but I started watching it thinking it might be good .It turned out to be so bad I could not look away very easily.I swear they look like they are going against the current in the on river scenes,but there would be no reason to photo shop in that scene because it is all class 1.There is some beautiful scenery is about all the good I could say about it.On a scale of 1 to 10 it rates negative 15..


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I used to host Raft Guide Movie Night and had more than 20 movies on VHS with the theme. Some greats and some not so greats. And Damned River! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Evidence that rafting in Canyonlands is more scary than rafting in the Grand Canyon.


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I’m 15 minutes into it now….I can’t wait for all the custies to die! 🤣


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for double post..did not think it went through...edited 2nd post ,but people replied to the unedited one..edited first one now....mods get rid of 2nd if you want


Ron,
And to think the trailer was supposed to be promoting the film!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

griz said:


> I’m 15 minutes into it now….I can’t wait for all the custies to die! 🤣


I only made 10 minutes.... 

Wow..


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I’m 1 for 1 on guessing who dies first so far


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thank God I watched the trailer and now know better than to plunge into the whole movie....


----------



## pogie (Jun 6, 2007)

Where can I watch it!?!


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

it’s fantastic. 
1 for 2….a glorious plot twist!


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

pogie said:


> Where can I watch it!?!


it’s on Amazon prime video free


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Awww,man, my game is weak…1/3


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Looks like I’m gonna need some popcorn when I get off work lol that trailer looks ridiculous.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Movie nite!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Great FX and quality acting


----------



## Thrillhouse16 (Mar 16, 2019)

The graveyard of the colorado, as I former guide this is the greatest most excellent depiction of our 4 day trip


----------



## Thrillhouse16 (Mar 16, 2019)

The old timey share cropper guy with the scythe still lives at the mouth of little bridge on river right… I’ve seen him


----------

